# A few new builds.



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

I finished up the Twill Deluxe and Pulse Wave Fuzz. Each unique in their own way. Also for the heck of it here is a Katzenkoning clone I call The Rat King.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 17, 2020)

I think you've said it before, but I can't find it in the forum. Can you remind us what that 4-strand hook-up wire is called, and where you like to source it? That looks pretty slick and convenient...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

Looks like the stuff fuzzdog sells.









						Direct-Connect pre-stripped ribbon cables, 4, 6, 7 and 9way
					

4-way and 6-way ribbon connectors to match up with the 3PDT Direct-Connect Daughterboard and compatible kit PCBs. 7-way connector is available for the Gimp FX Ultr-Fk pcb set. 9-way goes with the FuzzPup 3-Pot Daughterboard. 2' lengths of 0.1 (2.54mm) pitch, 24AWG wires, stripped at both ends...




					shop.pedalparts.co.uk


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Looks like the stuff fuzzdog sells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get some from there yes, but I bought a bunch from Mouser. 8 pin so you have to cut them in half


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

Ahhh right yeah!


----------



## Barry (Feb 17, 2020)

Looking good, Chongamatic is still at it!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)

I doubt anybody could be that productive under the influence of chonga.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I doubt anybody could be that productive under the influence of chonga.



At least I'm not addicted to building amps. Lol.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 17, 2020)

Is the katzenkonig pcb from rullywow? What is the switch for?


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 17, 2020)

pedjok said:


> Is the katzenkonig pcb from rullywow? What is the switch for?



It's from Fuzzdog. It adds extra clipping.


----------

